# rems tools



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

does anyone here use any of their stuff? wirsbo expanders? theaders? accupress tool? i see it pop up now and again for reasonable prices but are they a much lower quality than say, ridgid? or are they just not that well known?







paul


----------



## pzmember (Sep 20, 2008)

yeah i have the battery operated tool for wirsbo, the tool itself is great but the case for the battery could be tougher. it couldnt withstand a 3' drop. the casing just shattered. maybe they solved that problem. my dewalt batteries have withstood higher falls than that. rems does make a good aerosol cutting oil for hand held threaders, cheaper than ridgid and pretty much same chemicals.


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

I was just about to buy a set of these,

What the best on the market currently?


----------



## WestCoastPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

I have a REMS Amigo 2, great threader, I use it all the time. No problems.

Their tools are a probably not as great as some of ridgids, but they are great in my book. No problems.


----------



## Marlin (Aug 14, 2008)

I don't think they are a whole lot cheaper then Ridgid (threaders at least). For a couple hundred bucks I'd always buy the Ridgid machine. I know they're good and trust their tools. You can also buy accessories and dies for them anywhere. What happens if one of the teeth on your die head snap with a Rems in the middle of a job? Hopefully you have a spare on hand otherwise you're going to have to order it or search for a distributor. With a Ridgid all the supply houses stock them.


----------



## breplum (Mar 21, 2009)

I purchased a used Rems Amigo threader on ebay and got a good deal, until it developed, a few weeks later, burning brushes which meant a new armature/rebuild.
The Rems authorized repair station did the repair for $500. So it didn't end up being a very good deal. Works fine now.

On the other hand Ridgid lifetime warranty didn't cover their defective electric soldering tool which required a trip back to the factory for replacment of the handle set (which was a redesign of the first generation set)...which also cost over $500.


----------



## Iceman (Nov 19, 2009)

*Rems vidio's*

Have had experience with both REMS Tools and Rothenberger. Rems tend to be ahead for the press tools and now have the new Li-ion battery packs. Large range of pressing tongs. The threading machines are competive on price. Rothenberger cover more hand tools than rems though.

This site has imbedded you tube vidios of the REMS ranges and as thet say a picture can tell a thousand words! 
www.rackettering-*rems*-*tools*-press-distribitor.co.uk


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

We have two Amigo threaders and they get it done. I haven't used any other kinds so my experience is limited.


----------

